# done :) thanks guys!



## KitaWarheit (Feb 1, 2021)

Hi guys! So, at this point, I have so many extra flowers... I was going to do something with them but they're in the way of other projects as well! So, I'm going to get rid of them! My friend code is 7248-9250-2231 and my island name is Kintsugi! There are TWO areas you CANNOT take flowers from, circled in the image below in blue and red:







Flowers in any other area are fair game! (There are a lot of blue, black, and pink~) All the flowers are really in these areas:






While I trust the wonderful people in these forums, I will lay out some rules...

You *may*:

take flowers from unhighlighted areas
fish
catch bugs
shake trees (for items or fruit)
shop at Able's or Nook's
talk to villagers
visit any area
collect seashells
However, you may *not*:

take flowers from highlighted areas
take decorations
bully villagers (don't hit them please they're nice :c )
dig unnecessary holes
chop down/take trees
destroy rocks
be mean to others
I don't want to sound strict with the rules but I want this to be a fun and safe thing for everyone, including myself! I'll keep an eye out for friend requests but other than that, gates will be open! ^^ I'll be sitting somewhere but I'll talk now and again. (Thank goodness for the app allowing to type on the phone...)

One last thing! The only thing I'll ask for in return, if you can spare, are seeds! While I'm getting rid of these flowers, I was going to line the roads and such, so I would need a bunch of seeds--any color and any kind!
Thank you guys so much~ <3


----------



## magicalgrrrlz (Feb 1, 2021)

Omw!


----------



## Robertoh123456 (Feb 1, 2021)

Can i come?


----------



## KitaWarheit (Feb 1, 2021)

magicalgrrrlz said:


> Omw!


added!

	Post automatically merged: Feb 1, 2021



Robertoh123456 said:


> Can i come?


absolutely ^^

	Post automatically merged: Feb 1, 2021

both of you are added~


----------



## Rubbaducke20 (Feb 1, 2021)

Just sent friend request. What ur turnip price right now??


----------



## KitaWarheit (Feb 1, 2021)

Rubbaducke20 said:


> Just sent friend request. What ur turnip price right now??


I'm not sure as I don't really check that, let me ask them!


----------



## Robertoh123456 (Feb 1, 2021)

Im roberto i send jou friend recuest


----------



## KitaWarheit (Feb 1, 2021)

Rubbaducke20 said:


> Just sent friend request. What ur turnip price right now??


93 bells per turnip!

	Post automatically merged: Feb 1, 2021



Robertoh123456 said:


> Im roberto i send jou friend recuest


I'll add you in a moment ^^


----------



## Robertoh123456 (Feb 1, 2021)

Omw

	Post automatically merged: Feb 1, 2021

Quastion can i talk whitte vilegers? Or not


----------



## KitaWarheit (Feb 1, 2021)

Robertoh123456 said:


> Omw
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 1, 2021
> 
> Quastion can i talk whitte vilegers? Or not


of course!


----------



## KitaWarheit (Feb 1, 2021)

still open for friend requests and visits ^^


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 1, 2021)

I'd love to come over!


----------



## KitaWarheit (Feb 1, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> I'd love to come over!


added you ^^ come by!


----------



## KitaWarheit (Feb 1, 2021)

I have to leave from where I am now but I'll be back!


----------



## AnnaSt (Feb 1, 2021)

I just sent you a friend request for whenever you get back


----------



## KitaWarheit (Feb 1, 2021)

I'm getting booted back up!

@AnnaSt I'm going to my airport now ^^

	Post automatically merged: Feb 1, 2021

okay, I'm open again guys!


----------



## AnnaSt (Feb 1, 2021)

Omw


----------



## KitaWarheit (Feb 2, 2021)

sorry guys I had to quickly leave!! may be back tonight.


----------



## KitaWarheit (Feb 3, 2021)

hey guys! I'm back online!! I had snow last night so more buds have sprouted...

oh and if you're not on my friend list anymore just re-add me! I wasn't sure if I was going to do this more and I like to keep my switch friend list with just people I know personally--no offense!


----------



## KitaWarheit (Feb 4, 2021)

Bump?


----------



## TommyTDL (Feb 4, 2021)

Hi I'm just curious and kinda new at this - are you talking about plucked flowers yes?


----------



## KitaWarheit (Feb 4, 2021)

TommyTDL said:


> Hi I'm just curious and kinda new at this - are you talking about plucked flowers yes?


No the whole plant


----------



## TommyTDL (Feb 4, 2021)

Oh cool! I didnt know that could be done. Do you have any mums or know if your Nooks sells mums?


----------



## KitaWarheit (Feb 4, 2021)

TommyTDL said:


> Oh cool! I didnt know that could be done. Do you have any mums or know if your Nooks sells mums?


You have to be added as a best friend to dig but yeah
I'm not sure what Nook is selling rn, I just hopped off cuz I gotta run an errand.


----------

